# Poor lil GTO



## Firehawk (Sep 9, 2004)

I see on here that many are saying their local dealers are still asking too much for the 04's. 
The sales for the 04 must not be going as good as Pontiac expected . Many dealers still have inventory. It's kind of a shame. The car really handles well and is impressive power wise. Has a nice interior to. Puts the old goats to shame in that respect.

Anyway I received a post card from Pontiac offering $3500 bonus and .9% for 36, 1.9% for 48 or 2.9% for 60 months if you go with GMAC and take delivery by 9/30/04 or you can lease it for $299 for 36 months plus $1525 down payment. It does warn you that each dealer sets his own prices in the fine print.

As I said it's a shame because the car sure is sweet with a 6 speed gear box.


----------



## Frank (Jul 29, 2004)

I just bought one Friday, and yeah its tough. You hear all the stories of how sales are down and how the cars are piling up. Some dealers I think would rather keep the car than sell if for under invoice. I don't think the 05's are gonna fly out the door like the dealers think either. You either like the car or you don't.. I don't think hood scoops and dual exhaust would pull me in if I didn't like it. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## dotocomo (Sep 13, 2004)

*Great deal!*

That sounds like an awesome deal...$299 USD a month to lease. If that is the case I will be getting one of these cars on lease. Plus it does not mean I have to deal with all the hassles of selling a car once i want to get an upgrade.


----------



## AlaskaGTO (Aug 29, 2004)

Glad to see the prices are dropping out in the real world. I checked one out the other day here, Alaska, and it was over 38k. Outrageous! If I ever get one, I will wait until the 06 model so I can have a 40year spread.


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

*My Lease Deal*

Pontiac has also been running commercials touting the $299 lease. This was down in Texas. Not seen anything in Indiana. But, after telling this to the dealer and way too much negotiation, I leased a 2004 GTO for $296 per month plus taxes. So my final payment is $316. 

I used my GM card earnings and essentially put down $2,100. This was a very similar deal to the postcard as that $1,500 does not include your first payment, taxes (on rebates) and security deposit. 

I had 2 offers going at 2 different Pontiac dealerships. The second one told me there was no way they could match this and we were $1,000 apart.


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, i got a quote of a final price of 29,995 plus tax, license and etc. i dont know if this sounds like a good deal. Is it? I am looking to get a great deal with a low financing interest rate. I know that the 04's are looking to get moving in time for the 05's. Hey, the dealership is desperate to sell and i am looking to buy. Does this make any sense?


----------



## TORRIDONE (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi new member here,My fiancee bought a torrid red 6 speed for 28,888 less 2,000 rebate so it was 26,888 plus tax and license also 1.9% financing for 60 months! Me I have a 99 corvette coupe torch red, I am very impressed with the 04 GTO arty 


Robert


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

TORRIDONE said:


> Hi new member here,My fiancee bought a torrid red 6 speed for 28,888 less 2,000 rebate so it was 26,888 plus tax and license also 1.9% financing for 60 months! Me I have a 99 corvette coupe torch red, I am very impressed with the 04 GTO arty
> 
> 
> Robert



What dealer was that??


----------



## TORRIDONE (Sep 14, 2004)

Puente Hills Pontiac GMC in southern california

Robert


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

i just read that the Monte Carlo SS goes about 28,775!!! That is insane. i am now convinced that the GTO is the only way to go. Does anyone know if they are some body kits already available?


----------



## HOT GOAT (Oct 5, 2004)

The main thing on the 05' that I am interested in is the LS2 (400HP)
HOT GOAT


----------



## 61 Bel Air (Aug 6, 2004)

I recently saw an Advertisement here in California where they had an 04 that was $23,995! Of course it had the disclaimer "One at this Price"
but still, someone gota great deal on that one! If I didn't owe so much on my truck I would have traded it in that day.


----------



## powder (Sep 29, 2004)

i wish i could find something like that... i also am in debt up to my ears w/ my car and want to get out of it... but at the same time, i don't wanna use the Goat for a daily driver...


----------

